# basement flooring project



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks good---that slate looks like a grouting nightmare---good luck!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What's in that bucket?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What's in that bucket?


Oh-oh!


----------



## PorgyLuvzBess (Aug 16, 2011)

Thin-set.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thinset comes in bags not buckets---You may be in trouble---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

"Mud" What Is It? - Kitchen & Bath Remodeling - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

interesting read---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I think I did see at Home Depot a bucket of (so-called) pre-mixed thinset labeled "For use with natural stone tile". Is that what's in the bucket?


----------



## PorgyLuvzBess (Aug 16, 2011)

The pre-mix is no good? Please, explain the difference.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cement based thinset set by hydration(?) ---It is like concrete--it doesn't need air to set--it gets hard with time.

Adhesives in a bucket need to dry---hows long will depend on how much air gets to it.

Covering a bed of adhesive with a 12x12 tile pretty much stops the air from reaching the center.

Then the are other issues---strength and compression---and water solubility. That bucket adhesive will turn back to liquid if ever exposed to water.


Typically adhesive is only used for smaller tile on walls in dry areas.------Mike----


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel bad---I thought you knew---


----------



## PorgyLuvzBess (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow...I didn't know that and I'm sure the instructions on thr bucket make no mention of that. Needless to say I would actually not mind having to lay the tile again. As long as I don't have to break it up. That was hell. So if water loosens the tile and they separate from the floor, I'll get some bagged thin set and lay them again. 

I'm gonna be doing the other half of the basement but with ceramic tile. What thinset do u recommend?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any good modified thinset will do--

Modified contains a powdered latex and it sticks well --also has a long pot life--1 1'2 to 2 hours in the bucket after mixing.

A 1/2" drill and mixing wand is VERY helpful---Read that link "mud what is it" that offers a good simple explanation.

-----Mike---


----------



## PorgyLuvzBess (Aug 16, 2011)

So what's the worst I can expect to happen with the bucket/pre-mixed gunk on my floor? should i pull up the tiles and lay them again or should i hope for the best and repair them if and when they come up? 

as of right now, they seem in place and solid. what would you do?



oh'mike said:


> Cement based thinset set by hydration(?) ---It is like concrete--it doesn't need air to set--it gets hard with time.
> 
> Adhesives in a bucket need to dry---hows long will depend on how much air gets to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Let the installation stay----The tiles will be to much trouble to clean completely---If it fails then re do it--Cross your fingers---and do the next one right.

The only people who don't make mistakes are people who never do anything.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Since it's a basement - and not a kitchen or bathroom that takes wetness frequently - I don't think it'll be a problem.

I'd give it extra time to set and cure, though - before you grout and seal.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> * WOOT - what's this?
> I went to mark my floor for spots to be filled with leveler and found the entire
> thing perfectly level and flat - no dips, no dimples - just perfection
> :laughing: Where're the paddles! Shock me! :laughing:
> *




Must be something wrong !​


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Leave them in "As Is" If one comes loose then pull it up and glue it down with construction adhesive. Congrats on the level floor. 
dorf dude...


----------



## PorgyLuvzBess (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I definitely appreciate it. I feel extra dumb because the contractors who just finished installing my bathroom left a bag of thinset in my garage...hadn't even noticed it. I used it last nite to repair some tiles that were uneven. Mixing was easy and it was actually easier to apply than the bucket variety. I'll be using it for my next project definitely. 

Thanks again.



oh'mike said:


> Let the installation stay----The tiles will be to much trouble to clean completely---If it fails then re do it--Cross your fingers---and do the next one right.
> 
> The only people who don't make mistakes are people who never do anything.


----------

